# Nikon D3100 Manual Focus Question



## akazoly (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello there - quick question. I currently have a D40X with 50mm f/1.8D and I'm thinking about upgrading to the D3100. 

Will I be able to use the 50mm f/1.8D in Manual Focus mode? I tried to research this online and I was not able to find an answer. Your help is much appreciated.

Another question: Can I use the manually focused lens to record movies? I don't want to record running subjects, but I would like to move my camera and adjust the focus ring slowly.

I heard the Nikon D90 was able to record movies just in manual focus. So, basically I don't lose too much, right?

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Nov 20, 2010)

akazoly said:


> Hello there - quick question. I currently have a D40X with 50mm f/1.8D and I'm thinking about upgrading to the D3100.
> 
> Will I be able to use the 50mm f/1.8D in Manual Focus mode?


 Yes, you can. I tried to research this online and I was not able to find an answer. Your help is much appreciated. D3100 from Nikon



akazoly said:


> Another question: Can I use the manually focused lens to record movies? I don't want to record running subjects, but I would like to move my camera and adjust the focus ring slowly.


 Yes, you can. But, the D3100 has AF modes when using Live View D3100 from Nikon


> *Live View AF-area mode *
> Face-priority AF
> Wide-area AF
> Normal-area AF
> Subject-tracking AF





akazoly said:


> I heard the Nikon D90 was able to record movies just in manual focus. So, basically I don't lose too much, right?


Right.


----------

